# Socket activation on FreeBSD



## comanche_001 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi,

A nice feature of systemd is "socket activation". When connecting to a listening socket, the system can start a service or a daemon.
I'm pretty new on FreeBSD. How can I create such a listening socket on FreeBSD?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2022)

comanche_001 said:


> A nice feature of systemd is "socket activation". When connecting to a listening socket, the system can start a service or a daemon.
> I'm pretty new on FreeBSD. How can I create such a listening socket on FreeBSD?


It's a specific feature of systemd. As FreeBSD doesn't have systemd you can't use any of those features.


----------



## zirias@ (Jan 7, 2022)

Adding inetd(8) to the list of things systemd reinvented for no reason at all. 

(yes, I know inetd doesn't start daemons but just simple stdio programs. still the same basic idea. only the daemon will keep running, so, _why_??)


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2022)

MacOS's launchd does something similar. But we don't have launchd either. 





__





						launchd - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## msplsh (Jan 7, 2022)

comanche_001 said:


> How can I create such a listening socket on FreeBSD?


inetd(8), as stated by Zirias


----------



## comanche_001 (Jan 7, 2022)

I will look into inetd. Thanks!


----------

